# Beginner form (video)



## Frase (Jan 28, 2014)

All,

Apologies for another form thread but I'm keen to get into target archery (having bought a hunting bow rig, doh) and I don't know what my local coaching options are as yet. Been shooting since December, I bought a thumb release two days ago and took some video of me shooting with it. I would very much appreciate your thoughts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miq-NgES5Mw&list=UUen74Fpmu5Xirq7r8mu65ag

Thanks,

Fraser.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

The main thing I see is you are lowering your bow to get on target & never stop before you fire. I like to hold 3-5 seconds on target while using Bt to fire the release.
You are also lowering your bow arm & not bending at the waist to keep your "T" form. 
Others will help you out with more experience than I, but these are the main things I see.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

YES i see that to Ray-Ray i also see him punching the trigger with the thumb.. almost to the point of a drive by..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Mike & Ray. 

Rule #1: Pin on target is not a reason to release the arrow. 

Getting smoothly from full draw to follow through is the single most important key to good target archery and one of the hardest to learn. 

The best target archers draw and establish two anchors. One is your anchor on your face, the other is your pin on the target. They usually have other anchors or reference points, but those are the two important ones. Ideally, you want your pin on the target as soon as you establish face anchor look through the peep. (That's not as easy as it sound, but for the time being, just make that a goal.) 

Then they begin their motor, which is the process of executing their release by pulling to follow through. Only then do they begin aiming. Aiming is building a mental road to the X, both eye focus and mind focus on the X. Their motor takes anywhere from 2 to 8 seconds, depending on the archer. However each archer shoots better if he can keep the same rhythm to his shot. Key point is that the motor or execution is occuring subconsciously. Switching your mind from the X to your execution is a recipe for mediocre, or worse shooting. (that's from 1st hand experience)

Another way to say it is that you have to break the connection between your eye and your release. It should be almost like two different people operating the bow. One on the front end holding the pin on target and the other on the back end executing the release. And the one on the back end shouldn't know what the one on the front end is doing. 

This isn't easy and there is a lot more to it than I've posted here. The only way I know of to learn this is the blank bale and bridge. Here is a primer for this:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316

Another general rule is that you can't learn form while shooting at a target. That's why we use a blank bale.

The bale and bridge are HOW we learn archery. A good coach is invaluable for what to learn. Aside from what Mike & Ray pointed out, you have pretty good form for a beginner. Unfortunately, it's the little things that matter and it's the little things we can't see in a video. A good coach can take years off of your learning curve.

A couple of other things I see are:
- Your anchor seems to not be precisely the same from shot to shot. That can ruin accuracy. 
- Turn down the draw weight on your bow. To get good at target archery takes a huge number of arrows. Your shoulders will thank you for the lower DW. Target bows are often in the 45# to 60# range. Reo Wilde is one of the three or four best compound target archers in the world. He used to shoot 38#'s. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Very well written Allen.

Just as an FYI, when I chatted with Reo at the NFAA Outdoor Nationals in 2012, he told me that he was shooting somewhere around 57# for outdoors, and about 54ish# for indoors. 

To the OP, I agree that you should turn down your poundage on your bow when practicing for target shooting. To build your shot process and keep improving on it, you're going to be shooting hundreds of arrows a week. Shooting a high DW can introduce a lot of fatigue-induced problems to your pretty decent form. There is no need to shoot high poundage for known distance, even more so if shooting close range.

Also, start now and develop (actually write it down) a shot routine from the time you set your feet to the time you complete your follow through and follow it religiously with every arrow. This will be the roadmap that you will follow in the years ahead as your progress in the sport.

Good luck and have fun!!

~Gail


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The others have pretty much hit on all I see so I'll just give you this great video about shooting a thumb trigger. Skip to 4:40 so see the good stuff. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a1hpKacIRI


----------



## Frase (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, some great info! Thanks for the links too. From reading it seems obvious that rather than "blank baling" I've been "aiming at close range"  I'd never heard of the Bridge before either. I shoot pretty much every day and my shoulders have been a little sore recently. The bow is at 60# so I will adjust it down to around 50 I think. 

That video certainly gives me a much better idea of how to operate my release. Lots to work on.

Thanks again all.

Fraser.


----------

